# New ebook up: Shadow Captain



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/shadow-captain-enovella.html

Looks interesting and pleasing to see someone else beside the RG poster boy Shrike.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Brother Lucian said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/shadow-captain-enovella.html
> 
> Looks interesting and pleasing to see someone else beside the RG poster boy Shrike.


Since it says ePremiere, I am going to assume it will come out in print eventually.
I am most definitely going to pick it up then.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Well it has my two main armies in it, Eldar and Raven Guard, but is Annandale any good?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

He have made some decent reads so far. His last novella Stormseer was quite enjoyable, which featured the white scars and eldar.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Well it has my two main armies in it, Eldar and Raven Guard, but is Annandale any good?


Mhm, he has done some good work and some boring work. I liked his Mephiston novella but I found his SMB book Death of Antagonis to be quite flawed, and his short stories have good subject material but are quite boring. Up to you to decide for yourself really.


As for this according to Annandale's twitter this, Stormseer and another novella yet to come make up one mega-story based around this Lepidus conflict. I'll wait to see if a full novella collection release, ala Architect of Fate, for this novella trilogy is possible, I do hope so.


LotN


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I want to see Raven Guard doing legit guerilla warfare, dirty and in dark tunnels, etc.

Tired of their jump pack bit


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I want to see Raven Guard doing legit guerilla warfare, dirty and in dark tunnels, etc.
> 
> Tired of their jump pack bit


Read George Mann's Raven Guard then, because they are exactly that. He's done two audios, a novella and a couple of short stories. Hopefully he'll do a full novel soon.


LotN


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> Read George Mann's Raven Guard then, because they are exactly that. He's done two audios, a novella and a couple of short stories. Hopefully he'll do a full novel soon.
> 
> 
> LotN


Oh I would love for him to get a full novel!
Hellion Rain and The Unkindness of Ravens were both so good!


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Why are jump packs inappropriate for Raven Guard? They have been part of their concept/theme for as long as I can remember. Nor are they inappropriate for stealthy insertions. Quite the contrary, in fact.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I didn't mean to imply that they were inappropriate but their forte is guerrilla warfare. So, to me, that conjures images of trench warfare, hit and run, etc. 

Gritty, dark, warfare like we see Gaunt's Ghosts partake in.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I suppose it comes down to personal taste. 

I would think trench warfare is about as far from guerrilla warfare as could be. And, at any rate, I don't think the Raven Guard are about guerrilla warfare - that is, organizing insurgencies and the like. The Raven Guard are more or less a Codex Chapter that does what Codex Chapters do, but with an emphasis on stealth and mobility. The latter part is often accomplished through jump packs, Thunderhawks, etc., as opposed to more "overt" and "conventional" things like armor, etc.


----------

